# Destiny



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

my beautiful little blue eyed bun, it is with a very heavy heart that i write this post.

you were such a cheeky little girl, climbing up the side of the run just to get my attention, harrasing me for nose rubs and sweets and loved to be picked up and fussed, you loved nothing more then to have a snuggle.

you came to me totally unexpected, when my sister moved and dumped you on me, with your husbun charm, who you are now reunited with, and your sister magic, who misses you very much.
you were left with me in a 5 ft hutch, for 3 frenchies, and no run with the promise that your old mum would come and see you every day, she was often at ours, but i think she only actually saw you again 3 times, in all the time you were here, she didnt even sniffle when i told her of your passing 

today when i went to feed you, you didnt come running, i called you and you still didnt come, so i looked in the hutch, and my heart fell, you were flopped out, and looked so peaceful but i knew you would never wake up

im so sorry my beautiful big girl, with an even bigger attitude, you have taken a huge part of my heart with you

Binky free at the bridge my beautiful Destiny, say hello to everybun else at the bridge for me


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im so sorry for your loss hun, she was a stunning girl and sounds like a real character. Binky free at the bridge gorgeous girl xx.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh no  so sorry, binky free Destiny x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh no hun am so sorry!!!! That is an awful shock! She was such a beautiful bun too!

RIP Destiny.

Hugs hun!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

So sorry for your loss x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

So sorry Lil Miss. Binky free Destiny 

*Heidi*


----------



## Stufi (Mar 26, 2010)

Binky Free little one x


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

im so sorry must have been a shock rip destiny


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thank you all, i still cant believe she has gone, the garden is much quieter without her demanding personality 

i think she was around 7 - 8, which i suppose is a good age for a frenchie cross  

magic seems very subdued today, i now have the hard job of bonding her to some one else, all my other buns are in big groups, and she really doesnt like being part of a big group, she is much happier in a pair or trio


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> thank you all, i still cant believe she has gone, the garden is much quieter without her demanding personality
> 
> i think she was around 7 - 8, which i suppose is a good age for a frenchie cross
> 
> magic seems very subdued today, i now have the hard job of bonding her to some one else, all my other buns are in big groups, and she really doesnt like being part of a big group, she is much happier in a pair or trio


She might get on OK with Miss Fatso who will be coming your way! She is only one apparently but at that size I don't think she will be very active!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> She might get on OK with Miss Fatso who will be coming your way! She is only one apparently but at that size I don't think she will be very active!


thats what im thinking, but i need to take things slowly with an intro to magic, hopefully she will be feeling a bit lonely by the time miss fatty bum gets here


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> thats what im thinking, but i need to take things slowly with an intro to magic, hopefully she will be feeling a bit lonely by the time miss fatty bum gets here


Poor girl! Must be so hard for her!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

RIP stunning girl


----------

